# Password Protected folder



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Is there a way to block just one folder with a password, making files in it only accessable to those who know the password?


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

over a network, or from different users of the same computer?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Same computer. Just a home computer.


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

You would have to use a program like Encrypted Magic Folders by PC-Magic Software. It is kinda high priced. You could also run a search on google for password + protect + freeware and check out any free ones available.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

OK, new problem!  

I downloaded a program called Lock It Express. I installed it and locked the folder "MyDocuments\Ian\Chicago". Then, when I went to access the folder "MyDocuments\Ian" is was called Ian_ (with that new unscore added). When I try to acces it,it says "The folder does not exist". What the heck happened? I can't access the lock it program either, because it was in that folder. Also, if I try to acces a program in this folder I get a system error 1026.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Should I just restore my registry? Will that fix it? Is there an easier way?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

You might be able to download that lock it program again, outside the locked folder and run it to open the locked one, not sure thou as I've never used it. Just a guess you may try.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I tried downloading the program and then uninstalling, but I still can't access the files in that defective folder. 
I also tried restoring an old registry - did nothing.

Anyone?


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Please don't take me wrong, don't mean to make lite of your plight, but you definatly have a secure folder there.
Did you check their site for answers? Like an FAQ on what to do if you can't access the folder?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Why did you uninstall the program? If the program can Lock a folder, then it'll also *Un*lock it. Did you try that, unlocking the folder. I know a lot of utilities that do the same, protecting the folders but they're shareware...infact I use one of the freeware its called Fake Folder. Fake Folder adds the Control Panel registry key as the extension, so if you protect a folder using that program, the next time you try to access the folder Control Panel will open. If you can PM me your email address I'll mail you the program. Its a small 100KB exe.

As far as the current 'problem' is concerned, try this and this should solve it -

Start->Run->command [enter]

Once at the C:\Windows Desktop> prompt type -

*cd\* [enter]
*cd mydocu~1* [enter]

You'll get the C:\My Documents> prompt. Now this is the *important* step. You've to type this very carefully.

*ren IanAlt+2+5+5 Ian* [enter]

In the above command, type ren then Ian, next hold down the *Alt* key, then press the numbers 2,5,5 in order on the Numpad only. The character for Alt+2+5+5 is the _

So thats how the folder is protected. By just the _ and Alt+2+5+5 procedure.

You can as well protect the folders just by these DOS commands without using any programs.

If you need more help, feel free to ask.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

PV9, he didn't uninstall the program, but he had it in the folder that he locked. Now he can't get into the folder to run the program.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh ok! Thx for the info Del.

Well he can install it to some other location/folder may be and try unlocking this folder.

OR

He can try the few DOS commands and that should solve the problem.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Sorry PVC9, just reread the thread, he did redownload it and try to uninstall it. I told him to try downloading it again and set it up the same way and try to open the locked folder. He must have misunderstood.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

OK, I read your posts and there is a misunderstanding. Here's the problem - The folder that is screwed up is NOT the one I locked. I had locked a subfolder of the one I am speaking of.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Post back with the *exact* path of the folder(also the name of the folder you locked)

Is it Ian or Chicago or ? Which folder did you lock and where is it located?

Did you try the installation to a different folder and unlocking the locked folder?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

I locked C:\My Documents\Ian\Chicago.

C:\My Documents\Ian was renamed C:\My Documents\Ian_ somehow after the installation (not by me, but by the computer). C:\My Documents\Ian is now inaccessable.

I did try to reinstall, however the program (Lock It Xpress) does not recognize any locked folderd.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok, do this.

Start->Run->Command [enter]

Type these commands -

*cd\* [enter]
*cd mydocu~1* [enter]
*dir* [enter]

Post back with the contents. I need to know the DOS name of that folder, the folder which you locked. What is that folder's name in DOS?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, it is IANX, where X is a symbol I have never seen before. Its a vertical line with a little dash sticking out of its left side.

Does that help at all?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if I understand that. Can you please attach a screenshot?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sorry, but can you tell me how to do that? Meaning, how do I take a screen shot?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll tell you about the screenshot, will post back in a while, but did you try what I posted earlier? Renaming the folder...using the Alt+2+5+5 method? Did you try that?

Screenshot -

Once the Command Prompt Window is open(after executing the dir command) do this -

1) Hit the *Print Screen/SysRq* key, the one adjacent to Scroll Lock/Pause Break(the combination with the other keys could differ).

2) Open MS Paint Brush, through Start->Programs->Accessories->Paint

OR

Start->Run->pbrush [enter]

3) Click Edit->Paste. The image should appear in the Paint Window. Save the file. Attach the image file in the post.

You can also check these links for more info -

How to make a Screenshot(Guidelines & Instructions)

How To Make A Screenshot

You can also use MS Paint Brush instead of MS Word(2nd link)

If you need more info feel free to ask.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

OK, before the screenshot thing. 

I totally missed that the alt255 thing, I don't know how, I must have skimmed too quickly. Anyway, when I do that, is a symbol supposed to show up? Because I type exactly what you said and it says that Ian does not exist. After I type 255, the cursor moves over a space, but there is no symbol, just a space. Maybe this is supposed to happen, bt it still isn;t working.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well you wont see any special symbol just that space. Anyway if that didnt work, post back with the screenshot. That could help.

BTW, just for a trial, install the program Lock It...lock the same folder again(try) and then unlock. See if that helps.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok, I tried the locking/unlocking thing. Won't work because the program doesn't seem to recognize the folder as existing.

and here is that symbole...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well I'm not sure about that symbol. Will look for it on the internet and once I get the right key combination I'll post back.

What happens if you copy/paste that folder to another location/folder? Did you try that?


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

When I try to copy it says: 
Cannot Copy File: File System Error 1026

So, I will be patiently awaiting your response


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

on the char map it is U+2524 (0xB4) ┤ (it does not give a key stroke)


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Then can I input that symbol in dos somehow?


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

The only way i would know how to do it is copy/paste, but maybe pvc9 will know a lil more.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

No, I can't seem to paste in DOS, or I don't know how.


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

Highlight the symbol
press 'c' while holding down CTRL to copy it
then press 'v' while holding down CTRL to paste it


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yeah, but that doesn;t seem to work on DOS. I just get a V^ when I attempt to past.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, how do I find the symbol "U+2524 (0xB4)". What exactly does all of that mean?


----------



## kknla (Jan 19, 2001)

I just tried it by right-clicking and selecting paste in dos, that worked.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

ok, you're right. I don't know why it wasn't working before. Yet, I still haven't been able to find the symbol in char map. Can you walk me through that?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm attaching a text file here, after downloading change the extension to *doc*. Copy the symbol from that file and paste it in the Command Prompt window. Copy the symbol and click the Clipboard icon.

I'm not sure if it'll work, renaming the folder but it wont hurt.


----------



## nevin (Nov 2, 2004)

ian80 said:


> Is there a way to block just one folder with a password, making files in it only accessable to those who know the password?


----------

